# E/M University



## pajohnson (Feb 9, 2017)

Has anyone used this as a study tool?  if you did, was it helpful?
I am looking at purchasing the The Coder Curriculum ($199)
This subscription is discounted for professional coders and allows one year of access to all of our web-based E/M coding courses. Coders can earn up to 22 hours of AAPC CEU credit for completing the courses. No CME is available under this subscription option.

Thoughts or suggestions are welcome
Thanks,
Patricia


----------



## thomas7331 (Feb 9, 2017)

I took this course about three years ago when I was starting a new job that was going to require some specialized expertise in E&M coding and I did find it very helpful, but I do recall that after the first few modules the information became rather repetitive since you're applying the same coding and documentation concepts over and over again but just to different places of service.  I seem to remember that at the time I paid about $89 for a 90-day subscription, or something like that, which I felt was about right.  Looking at my old CEU records, it looks like I completed 5 of the modules, but I also remember there were some forums and other good information on the web site that it gives you access to in addition to the courses.  I do think they have a couple free courses you can take without registering so that you can try them out and see how you like the instruction.  If you take the course, I'd recommend keeping in mind that there are a lot of different interpretations of E&M documentation guidelines.  In the couple of years since I did this, I've found that a lot of payers and auditors don't necessarily see things in the same way that EM University does.  But even so, I think they do a very good job of presenting this in a way that's both easily to understand and helps you to develop skills that you can use in the real world.  Hope this helps some!


----------



## pajohnson (Feb 10, 2017)

Thank you for your input Thomas.  I will give it a try.  Any other suggestions on what I can do to prepare for the E/M certification?
Are there any sample site out there with cases to code from for practice?
Thanks for you help


----------



## thomas7331 (Feb 10, 2017)

I found the AAPC practice exam for the CEMC very helpful - it gives you a window into what the scope of questions will be and what they're looking for.  It's a challenging exam, good luck!


----------

